# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Catfishes >  Eheim 2211 sufficient for 1.5ft pleco tank?

## urban.pleco

Hi everyone, i have a 1.5ft tank currently using an eheim 2211 as my filter system. I would like to enquire whether if this filter will be sufficient? Im thinking of getting another hangover filter. There are currently only 2 plecos residing in the tank but i will probably add one more to the collection.

Appreciate for all the advice.

----------


## barmby

hi there, more information on type of pleco and size will help.

----------


## Crystal Red Shrimp

why not upgrade to a 2ft tank and get a 2213.

----------


## urban.pleco

> hi there, more information on type of pleco and size will help.


I have a 1.5" L333 & a 1" L134. Most likely will add a juvenile L46 to the collection soon  :Smile:

----------


## barmby

Online source say 


> Keeps tanks up to 39 gallons Clean and Healthy


Water change twice weekly. I think three fishes should be good. I hope no more new entry..  :Smile:

----------


## charonstix

HI bro, pelcos are known to clog up filters very quickly. You may need to wash the mechanical filter rather frequently...

----------


## urban.pleco

> Online source say 
> 
> Water change twice weekly. I think three fishes should be good. I hope no more new entry..


Thanks for the advice. L46 will be my last addition.

Eventually i hope to set up at least a 3ft pleco tank  :Grin: 




> HI bro, pelcos are known to clog up filters very quickly. You may need to wash the mech filter rather frequently...


Will take note of that, cheers  :Smile:

----------


## desmondekker

Hi, borrow this thread a little bit. What do you guys think of a 2x1x1 approximately 60 litres tank running on a 2215 with 4 L046? Should I link the canister up to a OHF to make more space in the canister?

----------


## urban.pleco

Hey bro, now i super kiasu. Just upgraded my filter to Eheim 2232 & added an aquaball 2206. Now water looks very clean  :Laughing:

----------


## khtee

> Hey bro, now i super kiasu. Just upgraded my filter to Eheim 2232 & added an aquaball 2206. Now water looks very clean


becareful of ammonia spike if you just add the filter in this way. Do a daily water change. Clear water doesn't mean good water.

----------


## urban.pleco

Yup, thanks for the advice. Will take note of it!

----------


## urban.pleco

My humble pleco tank with the aquaball just added. Picture taken with an iphone.

----------


## barmby

This is a Pleco utopia

----------


## desmondekker

lovely scape. any review on the aquaball? do you use it to create current or some form of filtration?

----------


## urban.pleco

Hi Desmondekker, no worries about borrowing this thread  :Wink: 

The aquaball is used for both filtration & also to create current in the tank. I noticed that the tank looks much cleaner as the current will sweep the dirt off the sand for my filter to clean it.

As quoted by a fellow hobbyist, there is no such thing as overfiltration, only underfiltration. I totally believe it now  :Smile:

----------

